# Fishing Reels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I am just wondering what reels everyone uses for their SP outfit on the kayak. And also what brand of reels seem to be the best saltwater resistant.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What's with all the exclamation marks?

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13676


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

I use an ABU 6000c for my trolling in the salt and found it sufficient for inshore casting as well.
If I'm in the creeks or o the flats, I usually take an old Shimano Eggbeater that has serviced me well over the years.

For yak fishing that basically covers where ever I go in the salt


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I use a Shimano Aernos XT loaded with 6lb line. Not perfect but does the job. Shimano or Daiwa are usually safe bets with their ARB's and CRBB's. Anything in a 1000-3000 size depending on what you're targetting should keep you happy. I would buy the best you can justify, you dont NEED a $300 reel but if you can justify it you probably wont regret it. I'd be having a look at the Sedona's as a starting point, they seem pretty popular around here.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have to say I'm a fan of the Daiwa Airity (to the point of obsession :? ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

buff said:


> to the point of obsession


Mate i'm gonna give you the number of a friend of mine.... Give him a call and make an appointment. That's pretty keen mate!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jared after a bit of trial and error I have settled for a ABU revo inshore baitcaster (very good for the yak, been dunked, splashed and caught all my big snapper and is still smooth as). Shimano Stradic 1000 ( great for casting light lines and plastics, with no air knots yet) and a Diawa Certate 2000 ( Beautiful reel, but I havent given it a good run yet)......I have no brand loyalty and buy what I want according to the reel and price.

None of those reels are cheap, although you can get good prices on E'bay and OS.

Don't over look the Penn range, Accord, Affinity and Applause, if your on a tight budget, good little reels for the dollars.

For fishing Redcliffe stick with 1000-2000 reels unless live baiting for big stuff.

And Buff thats just being a show off :shock:


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

little penn reels seem to be great for the cheap price , actually i bought 2 penn rookie oufits from a local tackle store 1 year ago , they have been to hell and back saltwise , caught good fish and still work like new . Total cost $200.00 for 2 outfits and they have been the best i've used for the money .


----------



## squid15 (Mar 2, 2008)

i just use a cheep rod and reel from big W, if the salt water kill is or i drop it and loose it who cares i just buy another one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Can top all you Penn blokes for cheapness :lol:

Penn Prodigy rod with Penn Prodigy 2000 reel, in total $51 at Big W about 18 months ago, but had to buy the line as extra... paid for itself a dozen times over, and was dunked on the Poona trip and just loves tackle abuse and an occasional puff of Inox. 8)

Ken PM some popcorn :lol:


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

For the plastics and hards i use 2 Diawa Luvias customs loaded with 6lb brain and 10lb leader


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Jaredluke, off topic.. but what kind of fish is that in your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I go ultralight for bream flatties & whiting. Been using 2 Daiwa Regal Xi's (about $40 each) which hae worked very well. Just lost one overboard about a week and half ago while helping a friend land a huge flattie 

I'm replacing this with a Pflueger President & a Shimano Sahara 750 from Bass Pro. Nevered used these reels but they look good value at about $65 each plus shipping from US.


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

airity 2506 with sic stik pro
smith bayliner with saltist gekabijin- best combo ever
td sol rod with daiwa emeraldas- for mulloway
ian miller with tierra as a spare


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

where did you get your airity's buff?

does anyone have a daiwa viento? would these be sutiable for throwing around heavier hard bodies? whats the lightest weight that can be catsed with them?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

japeto said:


> where did you get your airity's buff?


Fisherman's Paradise in Pirie St and Ray and Anne's
Have spotted a 1500 size that _might_ follow me home


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Alveys are the best for salt water but they aren't really awesome for soft plastics.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

My favourite are Daiwa Tierra's - I have 4 Tierra 2500's and a 4000.

They are similar to the Sol in features - can be picked up on Ebay from $140 - $180 which beats paying well over $200 RRP! Check out their specs and get your hands one one at a tackle shop - you will like them!

In the cheaper bracket I am quite a fan of the Shimano Sedona - I am not an owner of one of these but know several who do own them and give them a flogging (Red caught his PB Snapper with his Sedona from memory?) and they can be picked up for just under the $100 mark if you shop around.

When I need to get a cheaper reel for some reason it will most likely be the Sedona....but wont be for a while as the Tierra's are doing a great job!

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Penn.... Penn......... Penn.......... anything in the SS Range
built like brick s..t houses, a bit agricultural but my choice
Forgot the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## buddahbelly (Mar 18, 2008)

alltime favorite is my Abu 6500 C3 on a custom built 6kg stick, this setup in over 12yearsold and still going strong.

also have Diawa firesweep hat has served me well for the last 18month


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, go for a PENN 6500SS threadline - but don't buy the Chinese manufactured one (get a genuine USA model). My mate got a China one from EBAY and it corroded to pieces and runs as rough as guts now. 
They're a bit heavy I suppose, but geez they feel good, solid and tough in your hands!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

murd said:


> Yeah, go for a PENN 6500SS threadline - but don't buy the Chinese manufactured one (get a genuine USA model). My mate got a China one from EBAY and it corroded to pieces and runs as rough as guts now.
> They're a bit heavy I suppose, but geez they feel good, solid and tough in your hands!


I have a US built 6500ss at home. I have seen the US ex demos on ebay.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I've got two - Shimano Symetre 1500 and Shimano Sedona 1000.

Had the Sedona now for 8 years.

Both are great reels.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Hear ya go

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Penn-7500ss-spin ... dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Penn-5500ss-Spin ... dZViewItem

The SS is made in the US and the SSM is made in China.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Another vote for the small Penn reels, Ive got the 3000 size Applause and its been a great little reel, had it a couple of years, done lots of shorebashing and been dunked in the yak a few times, I just give it a quick hosedown and a spray with inox after each salt trip.

I cant justify the top end reels,not that I dont mind paying for good gear its just I think with reels and rods the diminishing returns you get compared to the rising pricetags is just not enough. The most expencive reel Ive owned was an okuma epix 3500 at about $180...was a nice reel, nice and smooth but no better than the applause and I killed it with one fall on the rocks while shorebashing. A fall that would have killed just about any reel I would say, really slapped it down, bent the handle shaft and warped the innards :shock: If that was a certate I think I would have just rolled over into the river and got it over with :lol: :lol: But I dont begrudge the people who do like using the top end rods and reels, they obviously see the benifit in them, in the same way I like my carbon paddle and rudder!! couple of things alot of people are happy to do without.

Buff!!...you nutta :lol: :lol: Mate sell that row of bling bling...buy yourself a hobie AI and sail off into the sunset!!!  

Im gonna start throwing jaffas at Dodge soon as the bloke with the torch is gone....

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

daiwa team advantage 3000 and twin power 2500 and aspire 1000 i like the shimanos more as i have had less drama with them.


----------

